# Hard cider with sulfur smell, rotten eggs



## jbyrum (Oct 29, 2013)

HELP!
about 6 weeks ago I bought 6 gallons of fresh, untreated cider from a local orchard. I immediately began the fermentation process with it using a good recipe that I'd used twice prior with one exception, I started with metabifulfite and waited 48 hours to continue. I had trouble fermenting the juice but allowed the process to finish naturally down to .996 SG. Now the smell is awful and I'm afraid the cider has gone rancid and is not drinkable. I'm afraid to even taste it at this point.
I assume that the yeast may not have had enough food which caused the sulfur smell.
The question is, can I rid this of the smell or is it destined for my drain?
How do I know if the cider has gone bad or if it's just a bad smell??

Any advice/info would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 29, 2013)

Splash rack it a few times. Sounds like your yeast struggled a bit and produced Hydrogen Sulfite. Let us know the results. Also, you can take a cup of the wine and swirl it in a glass see if the smell leaves.


----------



## Arne (Oct 30, 2013)

If the splash rack doesn't work, get some clean copper wire, double it up til it is stiff enought to stir the wine and stir it with the copper. Sanatize it first, tho. There are also some chemicals you can add to help get rid of the rotten egg smell, but I have never used them. The copper has worked a couple of times for me. Arne.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 30, 2013)

I use a product called_ Reduless_. Basically mix it in water, add to the wine, stir and rack in 72 hrs. I have had good luck with it.

RR


----------



## jbyrum (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try splash racking first and if that doesn't work, I'll use some copper to stir it along with a good degas session. If that doesn't work I'll see if I can find some Reduless.
How long after splashing or stirring should I expect to notice results?


----------



## Arne (Oct 31, 2013)

It won't take too long. Think you have to wait just a bit after the splash racking, maybe overnight, but the copper is about right now. Arne.


----------



## jbyrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally got around to splash racking this yesterday, it does smell better but I can't bring myself to taste it yet. I think I'll clear it, sweeten a bit, chill it and give it a sample next weekend.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 12, 2013)

jbyrum said:


> Finally got around to splash racking this yesterday, it does smell better but I can't bring myself to taste it yet. I think I'll clear it, sweeten a bit, chill it and give it a sample next weekend.[/QUOTE
> 
> In the future you should try to correct the SO2 problem as soon as you can. The longer you wait the more chance of harming your wine. That is why I use the Reduless. It is so simple to jus mix it add it add it and the rack in a few days.
> 
> RR


----------



## rriz (Dec 23, 2013)

So how did it go? I've got the same sulfer taste in a batch and would like to know how yours ended up.

Thanks


----------

